
Fear of a Feminist Future - pron
http://thebaffler.com/blog/fear-feminist-future-laurie-penny
======
chinese_dan
"Why is it that mainstream culture is either afraid of a feminist future—a
world where women have equal power at all levels of politics and society,"

It's not about fearing that women will have 'equal' power. It's that we are
already seeing the feminist culture not only push women to have more power,
but accepts outright discrimination, bias, and bullying of men. Why would I
want to embrace a culture that makes me the enemy?

If this is the case now, the future will be much worse. The problem is that
this feminist extremism only brings on groups to counter it, like the alt-
right. It's getting so ridiculous, that I have started to side with the alt-
right in a few cases. It's turning regular people into extremists.

I just want a world of equality (of opportunity, not results).

"For all its toenail-chewing bigotry, there is something poignant about this
yearning for return to a world that never was, where former office workers can
live their dreams of dominance by kicking all the fat chicks out of the
compound."

This is hyperbole at best. Who actually wants to do this? It's ironic, because
I'm baffled that anyone would actually enjoy this article.

------
unfathomable
Feminism is a Jewish cultural Marxist war against women.

Enter the rabbit hole, if you dare:

[http://www.returnofkings.com/72572/why-is-there-a-
prolific-j...](http://www.returnofkings.com/72572/why-is-there-a-prolific-
jewish-presence-in-the-american-feminist-movement)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marxist_feminism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marxist_feminism)

[https://theendofzion.com/feminism-a-jewish-war-on-
femininity...](https://theendofzion.com/feminism-a-jewish-war-on-femininity/)

[http://jwa.org/feminism](http://jwa.org/feminism)

[http://www.rense.com/general21/hw.htm](http://www.rense.com/general21/hw.htm)

[https://heathenwomen.com/2016/07/07/suffrage-womens-lib-
femi...](https://heathenwomen.com/2016/07/07/suffrage-womens-lib-feminism-
cultural-marxism/)

